# Finney's Coffee Shop Coventry



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

Although I only live less than 10 miles North of Coventry I only venture into the City a couple of times a year.

Thursday was one of those days as I had an appointment round the corner from Finney's Coffee Shop, near the train station in Cov.

I ordered a double espresso and a flat white. Both very good.

The place was pretty empty at 2pm although it was hammering down and basically it lasted all day so I don't think it's typical!

The few people that were in there were youngish student types hooked up to the internet in one form or another. (i'd left my phone on charge at home by accident, and was reading a real book!)

I must say I'm usually on the kindle but the book I had from the library was too expensive for me to download rather than get it for free from the library. (Ok, I paid 50p to get it delivered to my local library from another library in Warwickshire!)

Back to Finney's - electric points on all the tables and a great but quiet atmosphere. Looks like they do the usual 'cakey' type snacks and baguettes.

It must be popular as it's holding the top spot for coffee in Cov on Trip Advisor

Next time in the area I will visit again.


----------

